# Boarding can be so difficult, moving barns again! So done with this non sense!



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay so I have to rant a bit cause I am pretty darn annoyed with the past two barns I have boarded my new horse at in the past 2 months. Luckily this will be the last move for a very very very very long time.

So I got Oliver at the beginning of August to a what you might call "high end" barn just by looking at it. It's 650 to board and you don't have to be in any training program but I really felt Oliver needed more solid work and training. We got there on the second, the trainer I chose from that barn went out to go see him and evaluate him for me to see if it was a safe and good fit, she agreed and even rode him and she said she would love to work with both of us, being very pleased with the essment I went ahead got him, he was delivered the next afternoon to the barn. I let him settle in for about a week and adjust to all the new stuff. I then later had my first lesson within the 2nd week of him being the, I had ridden him a couple times before and he was great. 

Here is how our first lesson went...

The lesson was to be at 11am and so I was planning on getting there around 10 so I could get him ready and lunge him before getting on (Oliver is very green) so Im on my way out and I get s text from my trainer saying "oh so sorry I git double booked for your lesson, do you mind doing a group lesson?" 

Trying to be understanding and knowing mstakes can happen I say sure, I guess I figured some coaching and help was better then none that day.

So then I get there and she introduces me to a young child, saying this is her first time riding and it was a lunging lesson....
Not so happy with this arrangment now I tel, my trainer. She tells me that she will esisky still be able to coach me. So I go on to get Oliver ready. After he is all tacked up I make me way to one of 4 arenas, I chose the big indoor as that was all he had been in and he can be a little spooky, after about 10 minutes of lunging she comes in with her beginner student and the horse they where using. I go on lunging and soon after get on....well as soon as I got on him I could feel he was extremely tense, so for awhile I worked just at the walk getting him to loosen up and relax. I am having issues as he is spooking and has his head up and here I am trying to just keep him calm (I have had my fair share of young green horses so this isn't an issue or new to me) Thinking she might give me some advice I bring him by where she is teaching....and wait...nit wanting to interrupt I waited some more....Oliver is now getting restless just standing, so I send him back out to work and still hoping for some words of advice I got nothing. I went to trot him and he got to wound up and building his shoulder and graving the bit. I had the gut feeling of "don't push much more or something bad might happen" so I brought him back down to walk where he is being good for 5 minutes and really testing me for 10 then back to good. By this point i am pretty frustrated but just trying to get some good out of this ride and not wanting to end on a bad note. My trainers lesson ends and she comes back out and says oh he looks great let's go up to canter....
Wait what? If my horse cant even trot and be even slightly eelaxed how am I supposed to expect him to give me canter without bolting off of bucking his shoulder. So I told her how I felt so far about him going on this ride and she tried reassuring me, feeling a little better and thinking " she knows what she doing, she wouldn't put me in a dangerous situation" 
Go up to canter...not really sure of what i am about to get... And he gets super strong and buldges his shoulder and I feel so completely off balance. He is fired up, strung out, nervous and just not going safely at all so I bring him back down to trot, at the time my trainer informs me she will be right back and to keep cantering....she leaves...I get a few relaxed strides of trot and call my ride done.

Little to say my mom was also watching this lesson and came up to me in tears when I was back into his stall untacking him. Both of us being very un happy about this experience, little lat my trainer finds us and i confront her about how disappointed I am in this arrangment of a lesson and how i was not safe and this can't ever happen again if i am to ride with her, she gies on to tell us her dad over booked her when really we know if your a committed trainer you do your own books and schedualing, so why not flat out tell me this was not going to work out for a lesson.?


So trying to give her another chance she then goes on to schedule a a ew lesson that she then flakes out on, or tries ti get it to a group lesson. The lessons I did have all where jumping.

Summing this whole story up, I got 6 lessons and maybe 2 trainer rides. When in this full training program that I am paying 400 for, is 2 lesons a week and one training ride or whatever I want as long as it is 3 sessions a week. I was there from the 2nd to the 31 or whatever the last day of that month was an got him out of there... I payed the board and payed for half training and left a nite with how disappointed I was with this. Not to mention my girth was stolen at this barn the last day I was there.

So you can imgane how I felt to get out of there. I moved him to a barn a little further away that looked great, sounded great, horses looked happy and healthy, and you could bring in your own trainer, you had a locked locker space and just overall good place.
Well I have had Oliver there since the 1st of September, 2 weeks ago it got really cold and started to rain a lot, so I went and rode and blanketed Oliver, I ran into a gal that day who had her horse 3 stalls down from mine and she did self care and was a vet tech. She offers to take oliver's sheet off when it stops raining or warms up, I tel her that would be great, give her my number and leave that day feeling good thinking he would get the blanket off when it warmed up again (he also gets fungus really easy and I don't know the turnout sched and they get 4 hours of turnout) well I wasn't able to make it out again for a few days cause my mom was out of town and I didn't have a car, so going to to have another lesson the day after my mom gets back into town I arrive ti find my horse still has the freaking blanket on...and oh by the way it's very warm outside !! Very annoyed and worried about Oliver I take it off and he's soaked in sweat, he has drank all his water. I go onto fill his buckets, hose him down and try to keep him cool. The lady then shows up later and says " oh I felt so bad he had his blanket on" and I fiat out tell her I trusted her take it off it warmed up since she offered to do so, and how my horse could have gotten very sick. Also upset with the barn management though, one would think it would be common curtsy to take it off when it so warm out, I even had a note on my stall saying so and with my number... No one did so. 

So my trainer after hearing all this has told me she wants me to have Oliver come to her barn, so I went and fell in love with it, bigger stalls, pasture turnout, big indoor arena, many people on sight, all the hors get the same care, blanketing and feed, turnout. And I know my trainer is great with her horses and care. So we plan on moving him on the 15th, thank freaking goodness. 

But this last Friday came out to work Oliver and come around 6pm and open his stall to find 2 large flakes of alflafa...my horse is one of the last to ever need this. Not to mention it is made clear n the stalk, I told the barn owners when we signed the papers...I'm about ready to punch the next person that is near me when I find something going on wrong before he moves.
I'm so sick of this nonsense, if this place backfires for w.e reason I might just loose my mind.

I will be so relieved when i don't have to worry about my horse anymore.
Sheeesh!:evil:


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I think you will always worry unless you take care of everything your self. Seems no one does it the way you would. I always worry when I am boarding.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh yes, but I shouldn't be this stressed out when I am not at the barn! I am so used to dong self care, knowing just how much my horses set, drink, what their poop looks like everyday, and now that I am in college I am forced to board with not having all that free time! I felt a sense of belonging at my trainers barn and am also now her working student, so I will be a lot more involved with his care day to day and get regular updates when i am not able to make it out for a couple of days when so caught up in school! Makes me feel calmer just thinking about it! Had to rant though cause I was just ready to scream or cry I don't know witch one... Lol


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

I think leaving your current barn is a good idea, based upon how unhappy you are there. 



churumbeque said:


> I think you will always worry unless you take care of everything your self. Seems no one does it the way you would. I always worry when I am boarding.


 <- This is very true, and something to keep in mind wherever you board. 

Choose your boarding facility based upon whether or not you believe the facility would take care of your horse the same way you would, whether you agree with the way they do things, etc. It is very important to have things spelled out EXACTLY. 

Did your contract include blanketing services being provided? This isn't something that is typically provided for free, and if it is, most barns would gladly offer you this information when they are trying to woo you. It drives me bonkers, however, when people at my barn make demands (quite rudely, I might add) and expect me to jump up and down when they say to, only to have them go "OH... nevermind" when they realize what they are asking for is an additional service that they've got to pay for. Sure, I'll gladly do it, but not because you leave a note. It will be done when you and I discuss it and you understand the fees involved. Granted... our contracts state all of this, including the amount/type/number of feedings.

The trainer thing would make me very upset, too. Their "system" of overscheduling themselves and the like sounds like a sham to me. So, the move sounds like you are making a wise choice... just be careful to dot your "i"s and cross your "t"s before you move in with your trainer. This will help to squelch any misunderstandings that arise out of your expectations of the level and quality of care given to your horse.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you, she is fully aware of what I have gone through in that past month before I came across her, she truly is a god send! I have learned a lot in the past two months. I can only hope it gets better from here, and sine I left the first barn I had Oliver at he has nit been so up tight, nervous or spooky.

My (new) trainer is awesome, we sat down and had a meeting after my first lesson with her and talked about my goals for the next three months that are realistically to be met for a young horse and me being a full time college student.

Thanks for reading my rant, it really helps to know people listen after typing all of that! Lol


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

This pretty much confirms what I've learned which is that finding a good coach to teach beyond intermediate levels is like searching for a needle in a haystack.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

**



Klassic Superstar said:


> I will be so relieved when i don't have to worry about my horse anymore. Sheeesh!:evil:


_*1st*_ : when reading this comment my mouth forms an O and my eyes get big!!! :-o:shock: *NEVER EVER NEVER* will I stop having to *WORRY* about my horse. I think what you meant was you will be relieved when you have your horse in a place that does not add to your worries. Because I know I worry about my horse all the time and she is on my property in a very safe place and under very good care (by me). I will always worry about her no matter her state or location.

_*2nd*_ : You have got to stop thinking everyone will do everything for you. It is *YOUR* horse so *YOU* are the one responsible for the care. Just because someone agrees/offers to do something for you/your horse does not mean it will be done/happen. It is your responsibility to check up on it. Get that persons phone number so you can call and double check if it was or was not done.

_*3rd*_ : We all go through ups and down with trainers but one thing you can do to avoid BAD trainers is to ask to sit it on group/private lessons to see how the trainer works with his/her students. 



Klassic Superstar said:


> she gies on to tell us her dad over booked her when really we know if your a committed trainer you do your own books and schedualing


.....and this makes me think the trainer is young....so I don't know if it was smart of you to think she could train you or be a good trainer for you. I am not saying that young people can not train but very few are good at doing/handling what it takes to be a good trainer.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Hang in there. 4th time was the charm for me. I'm finally at a place that is good all the way around. Hopefully the next move will be your last.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Sierram- of course I always in way worry about my horse unless he's at my house, right now I can't have in my back yard... I don't think everyone...anyone does everything for me. I pay for them to keep my horse healthy....it's common sense to call an owner at least if you see there horse sweating to death in there stall....you only learn through experaince weather it be boarding problems or trainers... I felt accussed of not doing anything right after reading your response to my rant, yes I am upset with all that's gone on so I didn't need to have you inform me I wasn't taking proper care of my horse and make me sound like I pawn my resposnibilties on other people, that has never been the case. I was hurt and frustrated after reading your response.


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

Klassic Superstar said:


> Sierram- of course I always in way worry about my horse unless he's at my house, right now I can't have in my back yard... I don't think everyone...anyone does everything for me. I pay for them to keep my horse healthy....it's common sense to call an owner at least if you see there horse sweating to death in there stall....you only learn through experience weather it be boarding problems or trainers... I felt accused of not doing anything right after reading your response to my rant, yes I am upset with all that's gone on so I didn't need to have you inform me I wasn't taking proper care of my horse and make me sound like I pawn my responsibilities on other people, that has never been the case. I was hurt and frustrated after reading your response.


To be honest, I didn't read her post as a personal attack but rather as a helpful reminder that ultimately you are responsible for your horse. As you mentioned, we only learn from experience and I believe the key learning here is as Sierram said, 1) follow up with those you ask or pay to look after your horse, 2) vet trainers by first observing them teach lessons, 3) don't assume anything is going to go as you expect; rather observe how things are going and then react accordingly to make changes as necessary. (But take a deep breath and try to avoid over-reacting. No one responds well to people who become enraged, whiny or teary-eyed. Again, not saying this describes you, just sharing helpful learnings.)

One thing I would like to add is regarding age of trainers, I learned more from my previous trainer who was 18 than I did from the two before him who were in their 30's and who owned their own barns. Sure, immaturity or lack of responsibility could be explained away by a young age, but good and bad trainers exists in all age groups.

Good luck with your new barn and trainer!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

sierrams1123 said:


> _*2nd*_ : You have got to stop thinking everyone will do everything for you. It is *YOUR* horse so *YOU* are the one responsible for the care. Just because someone agrees/offers to do something for you/your horse does not mean it will be done/happen. It is your responsibility to check up on it. Get that persons phone number so you can call and double check if it was or was not done.


I agree. The person who agreed to take the blanket off was a fellow boarder, not the BO or an employee at the barn.

What would of happened if the blanket had been removed and you had come out to a normal day and the horse wasn't sweaty? You would be upset the blanket was off.

Some barns have temperature charts to ensure everyone is on the same page. I have my boarders make up their own minds. That way they are not mad at me.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Well I wouldn't be upset at all if was a normal not pouring down rainy day but the weather warmed up and it's common sense. If yu say your going to do something the. Do it, and yes I did call this lady but she never picked up her phone no did she get back after 2 messages. 

I now very much regret even putting any of this up. I don't feel supported I just needed to vet, wasn't asking for what people thought. So sorry if that was a mix up.

This is why i don't really use this forum that much cause I feel like everyone just tells me I'm not a good horse owner.

Ughh


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't see where anyone said you were a bad horse owner?

It sounds like you want the perfect situation for your horse without needing to worry about him. Of course, everyone does! The reality is that YOU are the owner and YOU are responsible for him no matter what. I do hope you find the right boarding situation but I think you need to take a step back and think about why you are getting so upset.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

The thing is though, I had explained to the barn, to the lady who offered this, put a note on the bord saying I will not be able to make out for a few days, if it's warm please feel to take his blanket off, to call me if wondering.... No one did anything and it was obvious he was very uncomfortable! 
I know it's my responsibility but where I am I can't get to my horse in less then 30 minutes. It's just how it is.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

There is a big difference between putting a note on the board and talking to the BO personally. How do you know the note was seen? Also, are you paying for the blanket to be put on and taken off? If not, then again, its something you need to take care of yourself. 

I board my horse 30 min away from where I live as well. I have an agreement with the BO about the blankets and she makes sure its on or off depending on the weather. I also pay her for her time.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

I hear ya, Superstar. And not that I don't see the sides of other posters on this thread because I get that too. Unless I have been in your frustration, how can I really know. But I just got my horse out of a ridiculous situation back in July that had me knots daily. I could never count on the care he was getting. I work full time and can't see my horse every day, although I make it out there 5-6 times a week. But some weeks, its just not possible. So when looking for a good boarding place, you want to find a barn that doesn't eliminate your worries, but one that has the least amount of worries. Ya feel me?

I always say, if you can get at least half of you wish list out of a boarding facility, you've done pretty good. I left a mediocre situation in favor of training. But a big training barn left my gelding edgy and stressed. He never got the turnout that I was paying for (and was included in writing in my contract) and his feeding was so messed up, I never knew what he was eating. All of these things combined caused an ulcer, which is an arm and a leg to treat. I knew the situation was not good for him and not good for me. So we evaluated, and left.

My current barn is quiet and private. He goes out every day for 10+ hours and is very happy. But I'm lucky if the arena survives a wind storm and there are no trainers there. Its the choice I made though. It sounds like your former barns were not a good fit for you and its such a relief to find what that makes you worry less. So look at it this way, you are going to get good training in a safe and well maintained barn. But you will be responsible for your own blanket. Its a trade up really. From what I'm hearing, you're doing just fine. Every day is a learning experience. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Wancata said:


> So when looking for a good boarding place, you want to find a barn that doesn't eliminate your worries, but one that has the least amount of worries. Ya feel me?
> 
> I always say, if you can get at least half of you wish list out of a boarding facility, you've done pretty good.


I'm really at a loss here! I certainly hope my boarders are not sitting at work or home worrying about their horses.

Half of your wish list? Wow.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

mls said:


> I'm really at a loss here! I certainly hope my boarders are not sitting at work or home worrying about their horses.
> 
> Half of your wish list? Wow.


I'm with you mls. It seems to me that the wish list of some people might be extremely unrealistic.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

wowza... reading stuff like this makes me even more afraid of going back to having to board my horses. it also goes to show that i was "giving it away" when i boarded horses for people and included all these things in with their flat board rate. 

at any rate, like others have said, ultimately it comes down to you.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I understand the OP fully.
I am lucky to have my horse at a barn where I do not have to worry at all. I KNOW that my horse is always taken care of. If I (or any boarder) want/need something done for with our horses (blanketing, leaving in/out, etc) the barn owners are happy to help. All it takes is a note on the board. The first thing any boarder or the barn owners do when they enter the barn is look for notes on the board. We are all casual horse owners, though some do show also. We're a small barn and no one is high maintenence. So I think that helps. 
but I would be equally upset in the OP's situation. - I think people are being a little antagonistic and implying the OP doesn't do anything for her horse herself.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Reiterin... Wow thank you so so so much this is all I was wanting to hear, that someone would feel that same way! I am at no means a high end fancy show barn. I just let out a huge sigh of relief durning and after reading your post on here. Can't say thank you enough!! I hope that this ends this thread cause I can't take to much more of it after the extremely long day I have had if writing two papers and studying for a huge psychology test today while still very much hoping that time goes. Y faster till he is a safer barn!!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am sorry if you took my original post as me saying you were a bad horse owner because no matter how many times i reread it I do not take it in a negative way.


You seem very young and seem to have a lot to learn when it comes to horse care, either by you or others. Not saying you are clueless or a bad horse owner just saying you sound very naive (again not trying to be mean).


I worked at a boarding facility for about 12 years before I owned my own horse.
I was the one feeding everyone elses horses, cleaning their stalls, and moving them from outside to inside and vise versa. I got to see first hand what all it takes to care for a horse on a daily basis and I know what it is like to deal with other peoples horses.

You have to understand, unless you talk with the facilities owner and make sure all of the horse hands are clear of the information then things you want done for you or your horse will not get done. Also there are a lot of "extra" things, like taking blankets on and off or even feeding your horse supplements or different feed then the barn offers, that some places charge for it to be done or do not offer it at all.

As far as getting another person who keeps their horse at the same place to do something for you or your horse ---> well here is a little hint THERE IS A REASON THEY ARE HAVING THEIR HORSE KEPT SOMEWHERE IN THE FIRST PLACE they do not have to worry about much or do much for their own horse, what makes you think they would worry or do anything for your horse? Unless you know you can trust someone else to do/help you then you can never be so naive to think it will be done.

Again I do not mean this to sound mean, I am only trying to help you understand how others may view your situation.
I know what its like to deal with bad barns/barn hands/fellow borders, but there is only so much you can complain or get upset about before you have to suck it up and do what you have to do to take care of your horse. All I was trying to say is you can NEVER rely/depend on someone else caring for YOUR horse.

I hope you find the barn the fits you best and offers all of the things that you want, unlike what someone said above about getting half of what is on your wish list, I believe if I am going to pay money every month for my horses care it will be worth my money and it will meet the requirements that I expect out of a good boarding facility but maybe that is just me.


Make a list of what you want, make sure the facility offers all that is on your MUST HAVE list and do not settle, it make take time and a lot more frustration but there is a place out there that will offer all that you need.

I did read you are moving your horse and I do hope this will be the place.

Also in reference to your comment about why you do not like to use the forum, when you post something on a site that allows people to comment you are agreeing to take both the good and the bad replies. If you are not open to everyones point of views then do not post on a public site


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Klassic Superstar said:


> Okay so I have to rant a bit cause I am pretty darn annoyed with the past two barns I have boarded my new horse at in the past 2 months. Luckily this will be the last move for a very very very very long time.
> 
> *So I got Oliver at the beginning of August to a what you might call "high end" barn* just by looking at it. It's 650 to board and you don't have to be in any training program but I really felt Oliver needed more solid work and training. We got there on the second, the trainer I chose from that barn went out to go see him and evaluate him for me to see if it was a safe and good fit, she agreed and even rode him and she said she would love to work with both of us, being very pleased with the essment I went ahead got him, he was delivered the next afternoon to the barn. I let him settle in for about a week and adjust to all the new stuff. I then later had my first lesson within the 2nd week of him being the, I had ridden him a couple times before and he was great.


OP, I think we all understand you are frustrated but you are now contradicting yourself. 

I hope you can find a place that is up to your standards.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Reiterin said:


> If I (or any boarder) want/need something done for with our horses (blanketing, leaving in/out, etc) the barn owners are happy to help. All it takes is a note on the board.


Ahh... but see you can't compare barns because what is provided at a barn is tied into how much the individual is paying and the contract they have.

If I wanted to pay a small fortune, my trainer would be more than happy to do whatever I wanted, even sing my horse lullabies at night if I so wished. I don't, so she provides the care outlined in my contract which includes blanketing at HER discretion. If she feels he needs a sheet, blanket, fly mask or whatever, she puts it on/off. Otherwise he goes without or I can drive over and do whatever I'd like. I trust her judgment, so my boarding arrangement and what I pay is suitable for me. 

I can't pay bargain basement prices and expect blanketing, hand walking, nighty-night lullabies and the like. I could wallpaper my horse's stall with notes demanding all sorts of services and all that would get me is an e-mail or phone call to inform me I was a dolt and not getting them unless I wanted to pay for each one. 

If blanketing is not specific in your contract and you aren't paying for it, you cannot realistically expect it, no matter how large a note you leave. 

And, as a boarder, I wouldn't touch another person's horse. Warm to my horse isn't warm to a different horse that shivers if they think the wind might blow. Not to mention, if I don't know anything about someone's horse, the last thing I would do is go into a stall and try to remove a blanket. What if the horse is completely and utterly terrified of flappy blankets being pulled off!!?? I value my safety and a horse being mildly uncomfortable with a blanket on is better than me being kicked or bitten for trying to take it off.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Reiterin said:


> I understand the OP fully.
> I am lucky to have my horse at a barn where I do not have to worry at all. I KNOW that my horse is always taken care of. If I (or any boarder) want/need something done for with our horses (blanketing, leaving in/out, etc) the barn owners are happy to help. All it takes is a note on the board. The first thing any boarder or the barn owners do when they enter the barn is look for notes on the board. We are all casual horse owners, though some do show also. *We're a small barn and no one is high maintenence.* So I think that helps.
> but I would be equally upset in the OP's situation. - I think people are being a little antagonistic and implying the *OP doesn't do anything for her horse herself*.



Yes I would say being a small barn and everyone being low maintenance has VERY MUCH to do with how things get done. I wish things were that easy, just post a note and no worries, but unlike your place most places set up stuff from the get go and do not change much in their schedules thus eliminating confusion.

I would love for someone to point out where ANYONE made the comment that the OP does not do anything for her horse herself. I do not recall reading that statement other then the OP not understanding what others, including myself, were trying to explain, the OP automatically got defensive and shut out all other feedback that was not the same as her opinion on the matter.

To you Reiterin I have to say congrates on finding/boarding at a facility that fits your needs and is low maintenance, can't say I have run in to many of those in the past few years.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

mls said:


> I'm really at a loss here! I certainly hope my boarders are not sitting at work or home worrying about their horses.
> 
> Half of your wish list? Wow.


There seems to be a missunderstanding here. Yes, half of a wish list. Before moving to my current barn, I was looking at a training barn that was beautiful, 2 arenas, and my trainer. But not only was turnout extra, turnout was only every other day for half a day. So I had to decide. Can I live with my horse standing in his stall every other day so I can have excellent training at my finger tips? I decided no, so I chose a private barn where i am one of three boarders and there is no drama. Just large rolling pastures of grass for my horse to go out on all day long. However, the arena needs work and I have to call my trainer in when shes available. 

What I mean is, some barns do blankets included. Some do not. Some will feed supplements, some will not. Turn out, no turnout, ect. When you pick a place, if it lacks in one of your "wants," you have to decide if the other pros are high enough. Peace of mind is a delecate process for your babies. Superstar learned this having to move twice. Maybe Im jaded because I left a not so hot place for a place that I thought would give me a heart attack!



Dressage10135 said:


> I'm with you mls. It seems to me that the wish list of some people might be extremely unrealistic.


My wish list is in no way unrealisitic, but like I said, I gave up the unlimitied training for turnout because I felt that was better for my boy. Thats all. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

delfina, my barn is one of the least expensive barns in the area, and it also provides the most. it's a small barn and everyone knows everyone. and everyone knows all the horses. That said, No one just goes and does something to/for a horse without being asked. But if someone is concerned about a horse, we communicate! (i.e. a horse sweating in a blanket.)


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

sierrams1123 said:


> I would love for someone to point out where ANYONE made the comment that the OP does not do anything for her horse herself. I do not recall reading that statement other then the OP not understanding what others, including myself, were trying to explain, the OP automatically got defensive and shut out all other feedback that was not the same as her opinion on the matter.


Well, I got the _Exact_ same impression that the OP did when I read your first post. So, yes. There was nasty "feedback" and not just from you. The OP came here to rant. Nothing more. She did not need a bunch of people telling her she doesn't know what she's doing and has no horse experience. - Which seems to Still be going on.
Yes it's a public forum, but if you cannot be constructive, if you can not tell the difference between someone asking for advice and just wanting to vent, then don't post. This is supposed to be a friendly forum, yet everyone feels the need to demean others.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Reiterin said:


> Yes it's a public forum, but if you cannot be constructive, if you can not tell the difference between someone asking for advice and just wanting to vent, then don't post. This is supposed to be a friendly forum, yet everyone feels the need to demean others.


i think the point of people posting where it has been taken as criticism is due to the way the opening post was written. 

imo, having read the OP, i was left with the impression that someone with less than expert/experienced/long term horse care/ownership was venting/ranting about how her "new" horse was being cared for and the people that she was dealing with (trainer/s). it came across, to ME (note i am NOT speaking for anyone else), like a spoiled child complaining or throwing a bit of a temper tantrum that life isn't going her way. that annoys me. the ranting of this thread was not a matter of "wow these barns are total crap - i can't believe this is happening", it's a matter of a person who doesn't seem to have done her homework and is now complaining that things aren't going her way. that doesn't lend the reader (in this case, any of us) to have any sympathy for her. do you see how potentially demeaning responses could come about?

should i adhere to one of the basic rules of dealing with people and if i have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all? yes i'm sure i should. but after a certain point of reading through the OPs whining about things, not to mention the atrocious grammar and spelling, i'm appalled, hence i posted. 

this is however, how a public forum functions. anyone can post anything (regardless of whether or not they SHOULD) and people have to either learn to deal with it in their own way, or they can leave the forum. such is life in any aspect. *shrug*

/rant


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

OKAY IAM GETTING SICK OF THIS.
I am 20 years old
I have been riding since i was 4
I have started a few young horses myself and pretty much always been under a trainer. I was in 4h and pony club I am a current working studnent under my trainer have worked for a few good named riders/trainers out there. 
Stop with telling i am inexperainced cause im NOT! 
If there was a way for me to delete this thread I would have yesterday.
IF YOU DONT HAVE SOMTHING NICE TO SAY DONT SAY ANYTHING i told people on here i didnt feel help or support with what was being posted on here. Some people continued to go on and repate themselvs after I said it was hurtful adn untrue.
Im done Stop posting on this thread now please.
Thank you Reiterin for stickingup for me


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Also want o add I have worked at every barn I have had a horse at or ridden at. I know alot about horses.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i didn't say you WERE incompetent. i said you CAME ACROSS as such. 

i DO understand that those are two very different things. this is something, as a burgeoning adult, that you will need to be aware of. just a tip for life.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I wasnt directing that at you, I know you where being resectful and helpful, thank you its alot of other people on here that have made me so upset


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

understandable. especially when it comes to our horses and their care, i would venture to say that every one of us would be a bit sensitive.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thats why I am wondering why people are being in sensitive and its like they are on their high horse of knowing oh so much. just when I get the feeling over and over that im not good, i dont know much and i m young. iv been working with horses my whole life, yeas I dont know everything. but still wish people would at least put there feet in my shoes.
all i was doing was venting.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

crimsonsky said:


> the ranting of this thread was not a matter of "wow these barns are total crap - i can't believe this is happening",


That's actually exactly what I got out of it. and I sympathize with her.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Reiterin said:


> That's actually exactly what I got out of it. and I sympathize with her.


unfortunately that's not what i got out of it at all. hence my subsequent posts.


----------



## THN (Oct 11, 2011)

I am so glad to hear that you love your new trainer. A good trainer that matches your needs is hard to come by. Sounds like your off to a good start with setting realistic goals. too many people start training not knowing what they are training to do. I am lucky enough that i don't have to board my horses. 

Even though your positive your new barn will be a wonderful match make sure to read through the contract and see whats included then talk to the barn about any "extras" and get them added into the contract. I am all about making things official. This way when you have a problem (which i'm sorry to say there will be one there always is) you can refer back to the original arrangement and see if something needs to be altered or someone needs to be kindly reminded that it was in the contract.

I understand how you feel about the whole "blanket incident". If someone says they are going to do something than do it or inform me that you didn't/cant. Though, i wouldn't trust a stranger to do me a favor, i would contact the barn staff and explain that the blanket will need to come off and you are unable to be there to do it.

Boarding can be tricky and the trick is to be as proactive as you can so that problems are dealt with before they arise. sounds like the new barn will be good for you and your horse. I'm wishing you the best!

I know your not going to like this but I am with the people who say it is a public forum and therefore they can post whatever they want. You can't post something and only ask for cuddles because your going to get the thorns too. If you want only cuddles then post somewhere private that only your friends can respond. Don't be so quick to jump up and defend yourself because it only eggs naysayers on and you know your experience and your skills and they are going to throw it back in your face. let nasty comments get nothing in return so that they feel it wasn't worth the effort of typing it. Rants generally generate a lot of judgment from people who post a response. It's because venting is often a bad first impression and people jump to conclusions its just human nature.

Good luck and have fun with your horse!

~THN~


----------

